# Free download: "Conservation Biology for All" by Sodhi & Ehrlich



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

For those interested, this book was released in 2010 and the authors/editors have gone the unusual route in making it available for free download: Conservation Biology



> This book contains a series of authoritative chapters have been written by the top names in conservation biology with the principal aim of disseminating cutting-edge conservation knowledge as widely as possible. Important topics such as balancing conversion and human needs, climate change, conservation planning, designing and analyzing conservation research, ecosystem services, endangered species management, extinctions, fire, habitat loss, and invasive species are covered. Numerous textboxes describing additional relevant material or case studies are also included.


----------

